# New to Cockatiels



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all. I'm a new member and hope to get some tiels soon  I currently have an outdoor avairy with 6ish budgies. 

I plan to divide it in two and have budgies in one side and Cockatiels in the other. The size will be 1.5(length) x .75(depth) x 1.8(height). How many do you think I can comfortably house?

Would you suggest males and females, or just the one sex? I'm not really planning on breeding, so their ability to have babies is not really an issue with me.

I'm also wondering if I should get hand raised/tamed ones, or would I be waisting my money as they will be in the avairy together? Would I be better to just get untamed ones? I'd like to be able to get them used to me, and sit on my hand/shoulders eventually 

Any other information which would be helpful to me would also be great. I've done some research so far, but experienced owners advice won't go astray.

Thanks everyone in advance.

Cheers, Maesie xx


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Where do you live? What is the temp outside? I would love to give you more advice, but I keep my tiels inside and spoil them rotton, so the outside aviary thing is new to me. Why would you like to get cockatiels? you mentioned that you didn't want to breed, and it really sounds as if you're not interested in pets per se....
So I'm confused as to why you are getting some.
I would recommend that you look into local rescues that may have some breeder birds that have retired...they usually live outside and are used to it. I would think it would be borderline cruel to get a bird that's used to houses and people, then stick them outside...
but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with outside aviaries although I don't think I could ever have one. I like my pets inside-but like I said alot of people keep them outside-this is just my opinion. To me tiels are spoiled little things that want to be with you whenever they can so if they're not for breeding purposes and as a pet I would keep them indoors. You can adopt older ones or you can get a baby. Mine were both parent raised and from a petstore and now are extremly trusting and tame with me so it all depends on the time you spend interacting with them...etc. The only thing I can say is budgies can be high energy mischevious little things compared to the calm and collected tiels so housing them together is not recommended. As far as sex, if you're getting a PET then get what stands out to you the most. Generally, males like to sing and chatter, mimick, even learn a few words. Females are more calm, also sweet but less vocal.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could probably keep about 6 cockatiels in that space.  Us Aussie's have a good climate for outdoor aviaries. I have my budgies in a 1.5m x 1.5m aviary out the back (about 30 budgies) so i can picture the size you'll have for the tiels perfectly. Sometime in the future (maybe once my budgies have died out naturally) i would love to get just one or two breeding pairs in the aviary and let them raise one clutch and then just enjoy them. It's so nice to sit by an aviary watching flock dynamics of birds who don't have that crazy love for humans like our indoor pets do.


----------



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Interesting replys there! In australia we have many peope with avairies and also Cockateils. Just because you don't wish to breed them doesn't mean you can not have them as pets. Does this mean if you get a male and female dog/cat and do not breed them, is this also cruel?? My budgies do not get left in the avairy alone all of the time, and I believe they are just as happy if not more than if they were singly housed in a small cage. Especially when I am at work, I would rather they be playing happily in an avairy than cage.They enjoy all of the space and spending time in a 'flock' environment. I plan not to keep them together, although I know many people that do happily. To say it was borderline cruel to keep Cockateils outside when they are used to being around people is well, I'm not sure.That is why I am asking if I should get colony breed ones, not used to people. They will be around people, just not 24/7 as with many of yours. I still intend to spoil them, but really like my avairy set up and believe they will too. I in no way intend to be cruel to ANY animal, and already have many pets which I love and care for. To those that welcomed me, thank you!  I will continue my research on these beautiful animals. My appoligies if this offended anyone, I have nothing against inside caged birds, I just prefer avairies.  (have had a bad day, just lost my second budgie chick to ants )


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I didn't mean to offend you. I realize that aviaries are common there. Here it's really not-so I was just telling you my opinion-nothing personal at all. Sorry to hear about the baby budgies. Vinegar works great as a natural ant repellent- try spraying the nestbox and area with it.


----------



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

YOU didn't offend me  Your comments were helpful. Our weather is really suited to avairies. I have a divider between where the budgies/cockateils may eventually go, and I'm thinking of have a space between two pieces of wire to avoid any complications. What do you think? Thanks for the vinegar. I will try. I'm at my wits end. So disapointing. I now have Mum, Dad and eggs inside and am hoping for the best. It's like fighting a loosing battle. Do I used it straight and can I spray it inside the avairy. Thanks again and nice to me you


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

When I first moved into my apartment I had an an problem by some of the windows (we're on the 1st floor)- sprayed vinegar and they were gone forever.  You might have to keep it up regular since it's outside. You can spray it straight -I also clean my cages with it- natural antibacterial.

The divider sounds fine-it'll prevent any possibility of problems between them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would choose your tiel flock based on what mutations you like best. Hand reared birds are more expensive and would need daily one on one time to keep the benefits of being raised by humans. As you're not looking for a single, snuggle bug, indoor pet, i think you could buy any tiels you fancy regardless of age. They'll grow used to you when you're caring for them (food, water, cleaning, etc) and will probably eventually be happy to take food from your hands or even sit on you.


----------



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Bea, sounds good


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would rescue some tiels if you can. Just make sure they are healthy or quarentine them so they don't get your budgies sick.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad you are looking on getting some cockatiels you could fit about 6 cockatiels in that aviary when it is split  
Hope you feel welcome at talk cockatiels


----------



## maesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Being new to cockateils, I'm thinking of getting two, maybe a pair. I've been reading up on it! I'd prefer to start small than getting too many. Thanks again


----------

